# Migraines and the Pill



## thestarsfall (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to go on hormonal birth control for several reasons...but the doctor I went to said that because I have migraines I am unable to go on it...

Now, I wont go into a major rant about the doctor (he didnt offer any alternatives or even try to find out anything about my migraines...just prescribed me stuff that makes them worse so I dont take them...argh)...but I have read on the internet that if you have common migraines (ie: without aura) and are otherwise healthy (no blood clotting problems or high blood pressure, and you dont smoke etc) then its alright to take them you just have to stop if your headaches become classic headaches (ie: with aura) or your vision goes blurry or something...

Also, I read that the POPs (minipills/progestin only...etc etc...also norplant or implanon or depo shots) are more recommended for migraine sufferers because it is the estrogen that causes the headaches and bad stuff...

Do any of you girls on the Pill suffer from migraines (like, before you went on the Pill?) what did your doctor say? any advice?

ps: I am going to go to the planned parenthood clinic but I couldnt find the building when I was looking lasttime so I just asked the doctor when I went in for my headaches...I am hoping they will help me better than this quack did


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 8, 2006)

That's crazy!  I've been to several neurologists since I was a kid for migraines and they've all told me that migraines in women are often hormonal and can be CONTROLLED by birth control!  Granted it is different for everyone, but it is very common for migraines to coincide with a woman's mentrual cycle, which is why controlling that can help you control your migraines.  Personally, I take medication every day to help prevent my migraines but I'm also on the depo-provera bc shot (which I lOVE) and I really think that since I've been on it my headaches have improved a lot!  

You could try talking to your gyn. or getting a second opinion!  I totally understand your pain though and I hope you find something that helps!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

In my case, my migranes got worse, then got better (I guess the hormones in the pills even everything out in time).  But, whatever you do, please please stay AWAY from TriNessa.  My insurance only started covering TriNessa instead of Ortho Tri-Cyclin , and that was baaaad news.  I got very very sick on TriNessa (dry heaves, night sweats, nausea, dizziness--and no, I am not pregnant--it also takes away any sex drive...but that's another story) and will be going on Ortho again, even if I have to pay out of my own pocket.  TriNessa was even taken off the market recently then put back on (I think it was formulated wrong, go figure).  Anyhoo, good luck with everything and watch out what you are prescribed!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 9, 2006)

Omg my sister was on that TriNessa too and had the same problems!  I have heard nothing but bad things about it, but I suppose there must be someone out there for whom it works or they wouldn't release it...

I love getting the shot because I don't have to worry about taking another pill everyday aside from my migraine meds, which I have a hard enough time remembering to take haha.  And it would be much worse if I skipped a BC pill!!


----------



## msburgundy (Nov 29, 2006)

I have had migraines for over 15 years.  I used to get a few a year.  Then I tried the nuvaring.  In this first month I got 7 migraines.  So, I guess it can depend on the person and the medication.  Doesn't hurt to try it, you can always stop. hth.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 29, 2006)

If the doctor who said this was any other doctor but a neurologist, I would say that he probably doesn't get the subtlety of the difference between aura/no aura migraines and you should go to someone else.  I say this because I had the exact same experience with a new gyno who refused to prescribe the pill to me (after I had been taking Ortho Tri Cyclen for FIVE YEARS and suffering from common migraines for eight) because of my migraines and that all he would give me was an IUD which I definitely didn't want.  I had to get my neurologist to write him a damned note to explain that I didn't have migraines with aura and that it was perfectly safe for me to take the pill.  I definitely dropped that gyno like a hot potato after that little incident.  I can't say that I experienced much in the way of relief from migraines with the pill, but it certainly didn't make them worse (though I do take Imitrex when I get my migraines, otherwise I would spend about six days a month in bed).

If you're just seeing your general practitioner for your headaches, you should consider looking for a neurologist, preferably one who specializes in headaches, if your insurance is good about paying for office visits.  My general practitioner used to give me pain killers, and, as we know, they don't really do anything for migraines.  A good neurologist can really help with identifying your triggers and finding a medication that works for you, either a preventative medication like beta blockers or something like Neurontin or Depakote, or something to treat a migraine once you get it, like Imitrex.  General practitioners are great when you have bronchitis or something, but when it comes to the brain, you gotta go to the experts.

Oh, and incidentally concerning generics for Ortho Tri Cyclen...I have been taking Tri-Sprintec, one of its generics, for over a year and haven't really had any problems, so if anyone can only afford the generics, I haven't heard anywhere near as bad things about this one as TriNessa.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2006)

I had occasional migraines before the pill and they got worse after. I was on Loestrin. I stopped taking them.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 

 
_If the doctor who said this was any other doctor but a neurologist, I would say that he probably doesn't get the subtlety of the difference between aura/no aura migraines and you should go to someone else.  I say this because I had the exact same experience with a new gyno who refused to prescribe the pill to me (after I had been taking Ortho Tri Cyclen for FIVE YEARS and suffering from common migraines for eight) because of my migraines and that all he would give me was an IUD which I definitely didn't want.  I had to get my neurologist to write him a damned note to explain that I didn't have migraines with aura and that it was perfectly safe for me to take the pill.  I definitely dropped that gyno like a hot potato after that little incident.  I can't say that I experienced much in the way of relief from migraines with the pill, but it certainly didn't make them worse (though I do take Imitrex when I get my migraines, otherwise I would spend about six days a month in bed).

If you're just seeing your general practitioner for your headaches, you should consider looking for a neurologist, preferably one who specializes in headaches, if your insurance is good about paying for office visits.  My general practitioner used to give me pain killers, and, as we know, they don't really do anything for migraines.  A good neurologist can really help with identifying your triggers and finding a medication that works for you, either a preventative medication like beta blockers or something like Neurontin or Depakote, or something to treat a migraine once you get it, like Imitrex.  General practitioners are great when you have bronchitis or something, but when it comes to the brain, you gotta go to the experts.

Oh, and incidentally concerning generics for Ortho Tri Cyclen...I have been taking Tri-Sprintec, one of its generics, for over a year and haven't really had any problems, so if anyone can only afford the generics, I haven't heard anywhere near as bad things about this one as TriNessa._

 
Yeah, I dont think the doctor knew what he was doing. I read on a healthy site somewhere that if you have migraines with aura then no pill for you but if you are otherwise healthy and have migraines without aura it is fine, as long as you stop taking them if you develop auras or have symptoms of a stroke (which should be obvious that you should stop, but then the majority of ppl are stupid so...)

There is a headache specialist in the town i live in so I think I might go see her sometime soon...just gotta find the time...


----------



## ToxicAllure (Nov 30, 2006)

My best friend is extremely "migrane prone" so her doctor put her on the pill and they stopped. She went nearly a near without having a single migrane. She stopped taking the pill do to a shortage in money (she had quick her job and didn't have insurance anymore) and then they started coming back until recently when she went back on The Pill.

I would either ask your doctor about it again or go and get a second opinion.


----------

